
Ask HN: Good Django codebases to read - m4r71n
I&#x27;ve been involved in a migration of a medium-size codebase to Django and it&#x27;s been a pleasure so far. The code is a lot shorter and easier to contribute to. However, it&#x27;s difficult to find codebases that solve more advanced problems beyond those discussed in the official Django documentation.<p>Are there any good examples of mature Django apps that include proper authentication and session handling, caching, a modern API (e.g. using DRF), and other features of the Django framework?
======
zunzun
The source code for zunzun.com online curve fitting and surface fitting is at
[https://bitbucket.org/zunzuncode/zunzunsite3](https://bitbucket.org/zunzuncode/zunzunsite3)
if you would like to poke around in the code.

